# Anyone ever heard of this?



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

For once it's not Riley, but my neice and her husband rescued a vizsla/lab mix puppy who is about 9 months old now. Has had no health issues. Last weekend my neice was out of town so Kylee was staying with dad. She had a full out seizure. He did what he could to help her, but when she came out of it she went crazy foaming at the mouth hair sticking up straight and went after him. He locked himself in the bathroom to keep from getting attacked. (I know, weird). When all got quiet he came out and she had saw herself in a mirror and attacked the mirror and other things too. She was then taken to the vet and they did a full workup and could find absolutely nothing wrong. Anyone ever hear of anything like that?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://voices.yahoo.com/the-five-major-causes-dog-seizures-1968950.html

Hope this helps. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know they can become confusion and disoriented after a seizure. Never heard of one attacking a person they know.
The only thing I can think of is the dog in its confused state may have though you dad was the cause of the problem.
Ive never has a dog with seizures, so this is only a guess.
I hope a vet can give them so better insight and help.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Emily1970, I HAVE heard of something like that happening immediately after a grand mal seizure. Unfortunately, it happened a long time ago and I can't remember any of the details. All I can tell you for sure it that this episode is not unique.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks all for the info. I guess I didn't realize that seizures in dogs are so common. I have to admit that I couldn't believe he locked himself in the bathroom. Riley's surgeries kind of messed with his mind to an extent and if he gets overstimulated he goes "bonkers" and we have to get him cornered, scruffed and safely in his cage until he calms down so he doesn't hurt himself or anyone else, but the episodes are very short lived thank goodness. We've been nipped several times during these episodes, but the vets all say he doesn't even realize what he's doing at that point. I'd have to say that I'd have braved it to make sure she calmed and was ok.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I suffered from seizures for about 5 years so bad I broke most stuff when they came

they scare the Heck out of you

them brain bleeds took some of me after every BS western gig they had they tried.

A natural path night time only put me on 5 mgs yes a drug but saved me of diazepam

almost 6 years not one event ;D

mercy at least this one

I put a guide bird dog big massive lab year 1 he started having some late at night after a big hunt or push on 2 mgs he was 85lbs

he never had a another one as well

were hunting in this pic 95 miles from the nearest town

He was a dandy water fowl, upland Max folded shop

He was hit by a train remote my fault age 7

I was blessed by my big Black lab Max


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Our pup Isaac is almost 11 months and had three seizures so far. What you experienced sounds very familiar.

The first time Isaac recovered pretty fast. Immediately after the seizure he behaved as if nothing happened, was super excited to see us, and was his normal self. With the second one, the recovery was longer. But it is during the third one that he got really aggressive.

What we observed following the seizure was pacing back and forth, in and out of rooms. Isaac was unresponsive, as if we did not even exist. Then he was really thirsty and hungry, drank all the water in his bowl and would not stop licking it. And after that the aggressiveness started. It's like he was not our dog anymore, barking, lunging and biting at us. And it was not a playful mouthing that he still does once he gets too excited. It was really hard and painful. His feeling hungry and looking for food actually really helped us. We redirected this aggressiveness into simple obedience commands with treats (sit, come, etc., nothing too difficult though). I would say the whole recovery process took about 45 minutes and was the longest and the most difficult we experienced so far, not to mention that it was at 2am.

Our vet told us that the pup might feel disoriented and confused following the seizure. And I guess different dogs respond to that differently. Same as you, we did various tests and nothing showed up. It's been 2 months since that episode and we hope that there will be no recurrence. But if his seizures continue, we will definitely consider medication.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

That sounds exactly like my neice described abatt. I know they were frustrated when all the tests came back negative, but the vet acted like it was no biggie. I gave them some suggestions for if it happens again (and hiding in the bathroom wasn't one of them :)


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, there is really not much vets can do. And we were told that tests might show something if done right away. But by the time you get your pups to the vet, they normalize and nothing out of the ordinary can be found. We took him to emergency with the first one, to our vet with the second one, and were told not to bring him in anymore unless his seizure lasts close to 5 minutes or he has 3 in 24 hour period.

It also helps the vet if you track all episodes. We write down everything. Date it happened, time of day, what he did during the day leading to the seizure, how long it lasted, how long was the recovery. All this information will help the vet to get a full picture and make better decisions on treatment.

And you are right, hiding is not a good option. Although I really wanted to do that once he started attacking me. When in that state, they should be observed and monitored 100% of the time.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I now it could be a bit out of the blue but rabies has similar symptoms. I hope this dog has been vaccinated against it. I was just reading up on it to make sure...

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/rabies-dogs?page=2


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozers first seizure was a grand mal and when he first came out of it he was growling at us in his post ictal phase and even though we were talking to him in nice voices he was on high alert for a minute. Personally, based on his other signs I think his vision had not returned yet and he was haut growling to keep anything away. He was then rather normal within a few minutes and totally normal within hours. Then the following weekend he had several in less than 12 hours so we took him to 24 hour vet. He was not normal again for at least a day. The post ictal phase can last for weeks where the dog is not their normal self again. IF the dog seizes while an IV or port is hooked to them, they can draw blood during the seizure for further testing. We never had this done. 

My biggest piece of advise is to take videos of everything, right before, during and after. You'll most likely recognize when it's going to happen again (if it even does) so get your camera phone ready to start recording. That is the best way to show a vet what is going on. I can tell you just a moment before Dozers second seizure I could tell something clicked in him and I said to Kevin "something's wrong, it's going to happen, he's gonna seize" and he did. 
If it does, and esp if it's grand mal, keep away from your dogs mouth. 

We've had Dozer on meds for over a year now, successfully keeping any additional seizures from occurring. I recommend it. It may shorten his life, I mean who knows about pills and their effects on our bodies, but we feel a good, shortened life is better than a stressful life for the dog. Just our way of thinking. 

Oh, also, keep a daily diary of everything if they continue to happen. Food, activities, surroundings, toys, meds (flea heartworm etc) anything. 

Ok. I kind of went on a bit much. 

There is a chance this was an isolated incident esp at this young age. There is also a chance someone didn't disclose the issue to the shelter if this was a rescue.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sad Update. My neice and her family had a very rough day yesterday. Keisha their 17 year old miniature schnauzer crossed the rainbow bridge late yesterday afternoon. Kylee, their Vizsla mix, that I had written about having seizures went to the vet yesterday and was put on phenobarbital 2x a day. First dose fine, 2nd dose close to bedtime she was acting kind of drunk which they were told was normal. My neice's husband decided he was going to sit up with her as he is very attached. About an hour later she started bleeding out of her mouth and everywhere else. They called every vet they could find the number for but no one open 24 hours and they live far in the country. She was suffering badly and with a heavy heart, Brad had to put her out of her misery. So say a prayer for Kylee and Keisha as they are together today and Keisha had a very long happy life and Kylee, although a short life, was very happy and loved.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry just a word

Fight on and release your heart to God

every loss hurts us deep

Time I pray will help some

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so, so sorry to hear this!! It is heartbreaking. My sincere condolences to the family. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

That's terrible, how sad! Sending some positive thoughts to their way. :-[ :'(


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry this happened. It must be devastating. Our hearts go out to you and your niece's family.

Our pup started taking seizure medication a week ago, but not phenobarbital. We really hope he responds well to it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so very to hear the sad news Emily, my sincere condolences.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sad, so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh, that is heartbreaking! I can't even imagine. I'll keep your niece and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks all. They're really struggling. The thought now is that Kylee (the Vizsla mix) had a mass somewhere that ruptured and it had nothing to do with the meds. After her first seizure, they had taken her in and had all kinds of tests ran that found nothing. We'll never really know what happened. I feel sorry for their dog, Simon, that is left. He is very confused and misses his buddies. :-[


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Emily1970- 

I am sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Interesting conversation I had with Kylee's vet. They aren't exactly sure what happened, but of all the scenarios and putting together the symptoms, we suspect that she had a seizure after the 2nd dose and bit her tongue in just the right place. They had a dog that lived close by to the vet that had done this and there's an artery in their tongue. That dog was just lucky it lived close and they had to go in and stitch it up quickly. With the location and time, there was nothing that could have been done for poor Kylee.


----------

